# So.. What kind of worm is this?



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

It started raining today and my girlfriend found one of these guys crawling along my concrete patio. What is it? Sod Worm? Army Worm? I can't tell!









I actually laid down some of this about 2 months ago:


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Armyworm, see here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6660

You might want to do another treatment.


----------



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> Armyworm, see here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6660
> 
> You might want to do another treatment.


Thanks @FlaDave , maybe I'll give Sevin a try.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Army worm. I got hit bad and they killed half my lawn, then they hit me again wiped out what they did not get in round one. TKO by Army Worm in Round 2.

Maybe next season I will learn to fight. LOL


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Put down Dylox and some more of the above. What works best is to lightly water, put down both chems, and then water them in. 75% of my customers had some level of infestation this year.


----------

